# Best Fermenter ever???



## saucebag (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.homebrewit.com/v-vessel-fermenter.php 

V-vessel....that's a lazy man's dream come true...anyone have one?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

I hate to be negative But I have my doubts about how great it really is. If it truly worked like they say it does it would be good for some folks. I wonder why it's no longer available? Are they no longer handling it either or is it selling that fast? It has been around awhile. I'd love to hear an actual consumers review on it.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2012)

Not such a great deal for winemakers, great for ber makers to save the yeast cake and resuse it. For most of us its just as easy to leave the sludge behind.


----------



## Flem (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, that's "spendy"!


----------



## cpfan (Feb 1, 2012)

apparently in stock at another store, but $10 more...
http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/v-vessel.html

It's not for me for a number of reasons. One important one is that there is no where in my house that I would want to mount it.

I read somewhere a couple of years ago about a Ferment on Premises place that used them. Would have loved to have seen a picture of their fermenting room.

Steve


----------



## saucebag (Feb 2, 2012)

*Pic of v vessel in action*

http://newstore.vvessel.com/ 
click this, scroll to the bottom for pics...its a Canadian company...


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 2, 2012)

Good GOD they look like something from Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## hvac36 (Feb 25, 2012)

I like watching my wine clear..


----------



## cpfan (Feb 25, 2012)

saucebag said:


> http://newstore.vvessel.com/
> click this, scroll to the bottom for pics...its a Canadian company...


Thanks for pointing that out.

There's more pictures at
http://newstore.vvessel.com/test_comm.php

A couple are within a day's outing from home. I guess I should write the store names down and go for a visit. But I probably won't. 

Steve


----------



## deboard (Feb 25, 2012)

I looked at these a while back, but I decided not to get one because of the price mainly. However, almost everything I've read about them mentions that they are very hard to clean.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Feb 26, 2012)

Just today I was thinking about making one of these out of a plastic Better Bottle using a ported one and tipping it upside down. It would be filled thru the hole where the spigot goes and put a valve on the "top" opening. I was going to post the question on the forum here until I read this post.


----------

